# Gaming Monitor 22 oder 24 Zoll



## darkshooter1986 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Ich habe bis jetz immer nach einem 22 Zoll Monitor für meinen Highend Gaming Pc geschaut. Jetzt habe  ich mir sagen lassen dass für Spiele 24 Zoll vielleicht doch angenehmer wäre.. Ich habe mich dann mal vor einen 22 und vor einen 24 Zoll gesetzt aber konnte dort halt nicht spielen. Für mich sind beide angenehm wenn man nur Filme schaut, allerdings weis ich nicht wie das beim Spielen aussieht... Ist 24 vielleicht zu groß dass man das Ganze Bild nicht auf einmal überblicken kann?


----------



## AjS (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde 24" ist nicht zu groß, aber persöhnlich würde ich einen 22"er empfehlen. Wegen des Preises und auch einfach so finde ich 22" reicht.


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe einen 22 Zoll TFT Widescreen. Ich habe schon viele 24 Zoller gesehen und finde dass 22 Zoll am besten ist. 
1. Man sieht alles  Problem los(den ganzen Schirm)
2. Die Auflösung eines 22 Zollers ist längst nicht so anspruchsvoll wie die eines 24 Zolllers

Mfg.


----------



## END OF STORY (15. Dezember 2008)

Nimm einen 22 Zoll Monitor weil bei einem 24 Zoll Monitor brauchst du eine sehr leistungsfähige Grafikkarte.


----------



## darkshooter1986 (17. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar ich danke euch.

Dann werde ich wohl definitiv nen 22 Zoll nehmen...

Jetz is nur noch die Frage offen welcher. Wollt mir von LG den Flatron L227WTP holen allerdings habe ich jetz über das nervige heller werdene Discplay im unteren bereich gehört und bin irgendwie am zweifeln... ein anderer empfielt den LG W2284F.. Allerdings taucht der nirgends lobend auf und Tests finde ich auch keine.... Allers sehr kompliziert.. Der Syncmaster T220 soll ja auch gut sein wobei die meisten dann eher den LG nehmen...
*
*


----------



## tonyx86 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich habe selbst den t220 und kann absolut nicht klagen, keine schlieren und nichts. er hat nicht so satte farben wie der lg und ist im allgemeinen auch dunkler, allerdings sieht der samsung um welten besser aus!!!


----------



## leorphee (17. Dezember 2008)

ich habe den 227WTP und kann ihn nur empfehlen sehr gutes Display und gerade bei Prad getestet.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (18. Dezember 2008)

Also da ich zur Zeit noch einen 22" , 24" und seit kurzem auch einen 26" hier hab muss ich aus meiner Sicht sagen , das sich auf allen gut spielen lässt , solange man im richtigem Abstand zu den Tft´s sitzt ! Es ist klar das wenn man zu dicht vor einem 24 oder 26" sitzt das man nicht sofort alles sehen kann !

Doch ganz ehrlich bin ich hin und weg von meinem 26" Samsung , NFS UC ist ein Traum auf dem TFT und sogar Crysis sieht verdammt gut aus und lässt sich auch super spielen ! 

Noch besser ist NFS auf einem 37" ! Crysis schon wieder nicht mehr so da es dann wirklich zu viel Fläche wo man nicht sofort jede Ecke und Winkel erkennt! Aber ich denke das gehört hier nicht hin !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Homie (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe ein 22" und ein 26". Zum Zocken nehme ich den 22". Der 26" ist zu groß (Augenabstand bei  ca. 70 cm). Dazu kommt noch, dass die Auflösung ab 24" höher ist und dadurch mehr Rechenpower für ein flüssiges Spielen benötigt wird. Ich will von meinem 22" nicht umsteigen, bin damit voll happy.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe auch den LG 227WTP und ich kann nach der einen Woche sagen das dies der beste Monitor ist den ich je hatte! Klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## leorphee (18. Dezember 2008)

es soll auch schon Leute gegeben haben die von 24" oder 26" zurück zu 22" gewechselt haben...


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

leorphee schrieb:


> es soll auch schon Leute gegeben haben die von 24" oder 26" zurück zu 22" gewechselt haben...


 
Jaja ist ja auch klar... Pff... 24" oder gar 26" fürs Gaming...

Wenn ich beim Spielen anfange mit den Augen zu rollen um alles zu sehen dann hört der Spass am Gaming auf und die Kopfschmerzen und die Übelkeit gehen los... bäh


----------



## Kadauz (18. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Jaja ist ja auch klar... Pff... 24" oder gar 26" fürs Gaming...
> 
> Wenn ich beim Spielen anfange mit den Augen zu rollen um alles zu sehen dann hört der Spass am Gaming auf und die Kopfschmerzen und die Übelkeit gehen los... bäh



Erstmal ausprobieren, bevor man dummes Zeug redet. Ich hab beides ausprobiert, und bin ohne Zweifel dann ganz zum 24"er gewechselt.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal...


----------



## leorphee (18. Dezember 2008)

ja, is klar.

immer selber Testen
ist   am    besten

Nur Deine eigene Meinung kann dich am besten überzeugen, sollte sie zumindest.

Ich persönlich habe nicht das Geld um einen 24 o. 26" Monitor mit der kräftigen Hardware zu befeuern, deshalb bleibe ich vorerst bei 22".


----------



## Digger (18. Dezember 2008)

heyho, ich habe einen samsung SyncMaster 226bw und bin ziemlich begeistert, is halt auch ien 22"er.

für den monitor spricht auch, dass in meinem freundeskreis min 5 weitere sich diesen bildschirm unabhängig voneinander zugelegt haben, ohne empfehlung oda so


----------



## dantoX (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe einen 22 Zöller und einen 24 Zöller. Der 22 Zöller hat eine gute Größe zum Arbeiten und zum Spielen. Außerdem verlangt er doch etwas weniger von deiner Grafikkarte als ein 24er. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich den 24er nicht mehr missen möchte. Die Große Auflösung bietet im Windowsbetrieb jede Menge Platz und beim Spielen von Shootern gleicht das Bild schon fast dem natürlichen Blickfeld. Das ist anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig - ja - aber liefert ein deutlich intensiveres Spielerlebnis.

dX


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Dezember 2008)

Der Acer G24 ist nicht schlecht aber nur ein reiner Gamermonitor und die Farbe ist nich grade die schönste. Aber ist zum Spielen bei 24 Zoll am besten. Kostet 460€.

PRAD | Testbericht Acer G24

Gruß,
Vincent


----------

